# Trodizzle's Protein Bar Breakdown Spreadsheet



## trodizzle (Jan 29, 2016)

I had a bit of free time so I threw together a spreadsheet comparing the most popular protein bars that are on the market as of right now.

This spreadsheet makes it easy to sort protein bars by calories, protein, fats, carbs, sugar alchs, net carbs, and cost per bar.

Enjoy!

Trodizzle's Protein Bar Breakdown

Preview:


----------



## DF (Jan 29, 2016)

What's the color coding Dizzy?


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 29, 2016)

DF said:


> What's the color coding Dizzy?



Ranking, highest to lowest.
Red = Worse
Yellow = Middle of the road
Green = Low

So for instance, the lowest carbs will be green, the bars with average carbs will be yellow, the bars with the highest carbs would be red.

Same goes for the other columns that are color coded but some are flip flopped (for instance fiber has the highest numbers green and the lowest numbers red).

Does that help?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice job Diz. 

Did you take into account the protein sources in the bars? Some bars for instance use soy protein or incomplete proteins as their primary source of protein which can be misleading unless you're aware of it.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 29, 2016)

Let me see if I can add that info. 

Can we sticky this?

Admin/PoB, it would be cool to we could embed a google spreadsheet like this inline on the site. Any way to enable that?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 29, 2016)

Good show, Diz.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice. So it looks like muscletech might be the best option overall? You got a taste chart too lol?


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 30, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Nice. So it looks like muscletech might be the best option overall? You got a taste chart too lol?



Taste is hard, so subjective. I like a certain quest bar, smores, others love apple pie and cinnamon which I like the least. I'm not too sure how to handle that part.

For instance, i had two bars today, both MuscleTech. The brownie I thought was crap, didn't really enjoy eating it. The cookies and cream was off the chain though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 30, 2016)

spreadcheeks


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 30, 2016)

nice chart!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 30, 2016)

Ross Perot had better charts....Step your game up Sizzle


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2016)

U need to find a new hobby diz. Way too much time on your hands.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 30, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Taste is hard, so subjective. I like a certain quest bar, smores, others love apple pie and cinnamon which I like the least. I'm not too sure how to handle that part.
> 
> For instance, i had two bars today, both MuscleTech. The brownie I thought was crap, didn't really enjoy eating it. The cookies and cream was off the chain though.



Yeah that's the problem most taste like cardboard and have a ton of fiber in one serving..I have tried the quest bars they are good.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 30, 2016)

It's interesting seeing them all side by side like that.  Pretty cool.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 30, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Ross Perot had better charts....Step your game up Sizzle


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2016)

Do this shite for proten powders next, Diz. You're a bloody data crunching machine.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 31, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Do this shite for proten powders next, Diz. You're a bloody data crunching machine.



I'd use it


----------



## dongerlord33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice chart trodizzle!


----------



## mickems (Jan 31, 2016)

Great job on the chart, Dizz. I appreciate the time you spent putting this together. I personally don't eat protein bars but, I'm sure many people could use this chart. I wish all the products I search for had chart comparisons like this. Maybe you could do one for penis pumps or something. Now that, I could use.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

B-Up Bars added to the spreadsheet.


----------

